# Replacing Captains Chair, with Bench.



## Hymer_Bay (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi all,

Has anybody done this? I need two seats with 3 point belts (for children) rather than one the existing Captains chair which has a lapbelt. 

This involves removing the Cupboard under the table, the drinks cabinet and the boxing that houses the hot air outlet under the table. The Table has to be delicately re-profiled to remove the side-return and run it straight up to the wall. The Table support rails need replacing with custom-made longer ones that run up to the wall. The existing Captains seat has a large foot on it and would need to be removed entirely. 

Of course there will have to be a new seat structure and I am going for a 30x30x3mm custom Steel Box section welded frame with laminate panel covering, New cushions, 3 Point Belts etc etc. It has the advantages of making a new storage space that replaces the removed cupboards and giving an extra dining seat, I bought some matching original Covers for the Squab and Backrest and some matching fabric on a roll for covering the back of the seat with some ticking within. 

Seems a bit drastic, but at worst it may need a bit of original matching wallpaper and a new carpet section to finish it off so it looks original. The only really hard bit will be modifying the table edge so it looks like it has never been changed. I feel confident that I can get away with this without reducing the Motorhome Value, so that it looks unaltered. 

Has anyone actualy done anything like this? how did it go? Any advice?


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi, not quite the same as I changed our B584 to a bar version by removing the small settee, see pictures on the garage forum. Good luck with the conversion.

curlyboy


----------



## Hymer_Bay (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi Curlyboy,

Thanks fir your reply.

It seems you have done pretty much the opposite of what I am intending to do. A very neat job.  I hope I can get mine to look as good as yours. 

Cheers,

Simon


----------

